# Guess Who?



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Guess who this is


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> Guess who this is


How long before you have the final op then Joanna?


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

I thought it was Cher...she looks like she's been on fire and put out with a golf shoe.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I don't know and I'm not looking again as she's pig ugly


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Dad? Dad, is that you?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Cammy you initial impression was correct

it is Cher









So just to cheer me up here is .....







.... Ms Hoffs photographed late last year with Mathew Sweet (she's the one on the left if you hadn't guessed)


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Now that's much better









As for Cher, bleeding heck she's let herself go


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Lovely lady Susanna hoffs. Very tiny & delicate







you'd be scared you might break her. would love to try though









As to Cher and the golf analogy - my take on that face would be like a bulldog licking piss off a nettle.







Still remember her doing that video on the US warship dressed in a leather jacket and a seethrough bodystocking with strategically placed ribbon


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Alas said:


> Lovely lady Susanna hoffs. Very tiny & delicate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like your style


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

The Hoffs got a funny calf


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

jasonm said:


> The Hoffs got a funny calf


She could have a whole herd but still be gorgeous.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

All this smutty talk about Suzie









And Jase she is NOT the HOFFS and she has NOT got a funny calf


















Anyone remember this seminal (cough cough) moment from one of the worst movies of the 1980s?


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

JoT said:


> All this smutty talk about Suzie
> 
> 
> 
> ...

































No I hadn't remembered about that but top marks for the memory.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That's a great video


----------

